# Chinese translation???



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Help!

This wiring info is all Chinese to me... 

Actually, I don't even know if it is Chinese or something else.... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

fire - inspection - lamp (chinese simplified)

according to my phones camera translator


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

all i can read is "fire" as the first word! XD


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have some Chinese coworkers and they say 
- First (left) is fire/power
- Second (middle) is 0 (zero)/neutral
- Third (right) is light 

Does it make sense for you?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Claud, your translation makes perfect sense. 

Thanks everybody!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Very complex character for a 'zero'!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty close  good to know this translator somewhat works 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess you got it figuredout already.
The first left character is confirmed fire. The second middle one is confirmed on google as 'electricity' http://westlearnseast.blogspot.ca/2012/04/chinese-characters-2.html .

The third I am not sure. In cantonese fire is pronounced 'for (more of an a sound for the r)' and lightening is pronounced 'dean'.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey 57. Not to to threadjack but curious if you have used reflectix flexible insulation before? I have a thread in the general disccusions here wanting to know about spraypainting it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TankCla said:


> I have some Chinese coworkers and they say
> - First (left) is fire/power
> - Second (middle) is 0 (zero)/neutral
> - Third (right) is light
> ...


This is correct. The literal translations are: Fire, Zero, Light.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help. It makes sense now. It's a 12v DC motion sensor, so the terminals would be:

Fire would mean positive/line in
Zero would be the common
Light would be line out to the light

Thanks again!



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Hey 57. Not to to threadjack but curious if you have used reflectix flexible insulation before? I have a thread in the general disccusions here wanting to know about spraypainting it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Is that the stuff that's basically bubble wrap with a layer of foil on each side? Never tried painting it, but I don't see why a latex paint or a Krylon wouldn't stick to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> Thanks for the help. It makes sense now. It's a 12v DC motion sensor, so the terminals would be:
> 
> Fire would mean positive/line in
> Zero would be the common
> ...


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44618

I think it is bubble wrap. I saw it once and IIRC it was a bit of a price shocker of like ~$25-30ish for about 1ft wide x 6in thick and the thiness of the actual material was something like 1cm.


----------

